# EU6500is "whine" at idle



## dwt (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi all,
We just purchased a used Honda EU6500is. It's a little older, one of the "A" series but has only 570hrs. It's looks to be in good condition and the previous owner had it serviced regularly and stored indoors. All in all, I'm very happy with it, but...

At idle, there is a noticeable high pitched whine or whistle that is somewhat annoying. It goes away as soon as a load it placed on it or if I turn off the eco mode. I took the front cover off, but there's not much to see. 

I don't have much experience with these generators so I'm wondering, is it normal or is it a sign of a problem? Should I just learn to ignore it or should I have it serviced?

dave


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

dwt said:


> Hi all,
> We just purchased a used Honda EU6500is.
> 
> At idle, there is a noticeable high pitched whine or whistle that is somewhat annoying. It goes away as soon as a load it placed on it or if I turn off the eco mode. I took the front cover off, but there's not much to see.


I've only ever 'heard' of this once before, and after a LOT of troubleshooting, it was determined to be the rotor, which had gone slightly out of spec and was 'whining' but only a idle. That's a costly fix, IF it is the problem.

Any way you could record a short video and upload it? Lots of trained ears here at Honda could get you a few opinions.


----------



## dwt (Sep 25, 2016)

So we took the EU6500is camping last week and it seems to have run great. Put about 40hr on it. It was hot so we ran the AC a lot. It had no trouble even running the AC and the microwave at the same time.

Still has a whine at idle. It doesn't seem to matter if it's warm of cold or how long it's been running. Uploaded a short video here 



. If you can give it a listen, I'd like to here what you think.

thanks,
dave


----------

